# Happy St Davids Day



## spacemonkey (Mar 1, 2006)

Have a good one everyone!   I'm off to find a daffodil and some welsh cakes, although that may prove tricky down under!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2006)

Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Sant.

Lovely!








> The heraldic emblem of Wales is Y Ddraig Goch, the Red Dragon. The emblem of Wales is the leek, arising from an occasion when a troop of Welsh were able to distinguish each other from a troop of English enemy dressed in similar fashion by wearing leeks. An alternative emblem developed in recent years is the daffodil, used and preferred over the leek by the English government as it lacks the overtones of patriotic defiance associated with the leek.
> 
> St. David's Day meetings are not boisterous celebrations of democracy and freedom in Wales, but rather the subdued remembrance allowed a captive nation under colonial rule.


And here's a cool custom:


> On the old St David's Day (March 12), in the Gwaun Valley, Pembrokeshire, a wax candle was exchanged for a wooden one, signifying that a candle would no longer be needed at suppertime until the autumn, 'Nos ŵyl Dewi fe gaiff Ben/ Fwyta'i swper wrth gannwyll bren' (On Dewi's Eve, Ben will be able / To eat by the light of a wooden candle').
> http://www.celebratingwales.com/content.php?campaignId=91&pageId=93&lang=EN


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

yay!
Happy St Davids Day




hope you got some Welsh stuff spacemonkey and all is well over there.

like that candle story ed


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

happy st davids day.....


----------



## ZIZI (Mar 1, 2006)

Dydd Gwyl Dewi  Hapus!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

_<I'm waiting another 16 days for a proper party >_

Oh, alright then, Happy St Davids Day


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

why? are we playing irleand again


----------



## colacho (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice one everyone- just got up here (Bogota, it isn't even fucking 6 o'clock yet and I have to go to work) but the Dewi Sant stuff has made my day. Hope everyone has a great day. And don't forget, tell Mrs.Windsor to fuck off for me!!!!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 1, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<I'm waiting another 16 days for a proper party >_
> 
> Oh, alright then, Happy St Davids Day



National Guiness Day?


----------



## Utopia (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy me day    *smiles smugly*

(My names David!)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 1, 2006)

HAPPY ST DAVIDS DAY​





have a cake..


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

you sure thats a cake now??  you can only get 'currant drop scones' in M+S


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

colacho said:
			
		

> Nice one everyone- just got up here (Bogota, it isn't even fucking 6 o'clock yet and I have to go to work) but the Dewi Sant stuff has made my day. Hope everyone has a great day. And don't forget, tell Mrs.Windsor to fuck off for me!!!!



Well, I'm just back from a good BOOOOOoooooo at Mrs Windsor, and some bloke with a bad hair do who was stood next to her, Rod's Organ or something they told me 

Whatcha doing in Bogota mate? Living or passing through? We'll be there later in the year, didn't expect to find a (Welsh!) urbanite there


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 1, 2006)

Happy St davids day fellow Welshy's,,,
I had some lovely welsh cakes last week,,,,,


----------



## Brockway (Mar 1, 2006)

They're handing out free Welsh cakes in town (courtesy of Braces). Not bad but a tad on the dry side.

For fashionistas the Queen was wearing a peach frock and matching hat at the Senedd this morning. She looked imperious on the steps, like a proper dictator. Major verbal stand off between the bussed-in under fives and an assorted group of placard waving malcontents. Think the kids just edged it.

Happy St David's Day.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Major verbal stand off between the non-tax paying, non-voting, below the age-of-consent primary school children who didn't know why they were there, and an assorted group of placard waving, voting, tax-paying, citizens. Think the spin doctors just edged it.


----------



## Brockway (Mar 1, 2006)

I was in with the malcontents - let's be honest how often do you get a chance to boo an actual member of the royal family in the flesh? Great fun.

Those pesky kids had the numbers though... and the free flags.


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2006)

I´ve been getting my students here in Mexico to make each other love spoons!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

chilango said:
			
		

> I´ve been getting my students here in Mexico to make each other love spoons!


  

any pics?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 1, 2006)

Big up all the Welsh Urbanites!!


----------



## chilango (Mar 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> any pics?



Not yet.

Will link when I have though!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 1, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> I was in with the malcontents - let's be honest how often do you get a chance to boo an actual member of the royal family in the flesh? Great fun.
> 
> Those pesky kids had the numbers though... and the free flags.


You could hear all that dreadful booing on the news from you disrespectful hoardes
Fancy booing an old couple and their halfwit son  have you no respect at all???


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Fancy booing an old couple and their halfwit son  have you no *respect * at all???



I don't, no, but unfortunately Udo and his Wespect lot were there en masse. Couldn't get a clear head-shot on Lizzie for all the fecking SWP placards in the way


----------



## SparoHawk (Mar 1, 2006)

Just come back from the bay. What a load of bull - shit. 
Exploitation of Kids, OAP's and People with Disabilities.    

Rhodders walking round with what looks like a bad case of wind and Dafydd Elis brown nosing. If he is Plaid Cymru then my name is Dumbledore.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You could hear all that dreadful booing on the news from you disrespectful hoardes
> Fancy booing an old couple and their halfwit son  have you no respect at all???



was just in town and saw plod blocking off top of st mary st with outriders
so thought aha! queenie on way and got ready to shout.......









then..... it was a parade!




more pics here >>>


----------



## niclas (Mar 1, 2006)

The BBC coverage was predictable overkill - they went into uber-Royalist mode having spent thousands on live links, satellite vans and absurd floating studios. Fuck me, they've got studios in the Assembly!

 Huw Edwards nearly wet himself with the "historic moment" of it all. Can that man get any more smug and up himself?

The bluster gradually got more intense as you realised that there were only a few schoolkids outside the building and then the National Anthem came and, er, nobody sang. 

Queenie gave up half way through and started wandering to the car - must have been peckish - and I assume those pesky republicans were corralled well away cos I didn't hear anything as she left.

Having watched that and then the "parade" pics, we've got to make St David's better in future...


----------



## Dai Sheep (Mar 1, 2006)

We need a bank holiday!!!  It'll be nice to have an extra day off (and a few beers)

What were the demo's like at the 'Senedd' opening - well supported or not?

I seen coverage on the news and the sickening arse-kissing, with Rhodri and Elis-Thomas (Plaid Cymru my arse!!!) being the worst offenders.

On a positive note, I like the building though - but, I havent visited in person yet.


----------



## nwnm (Mar 1, 2006)

I would guess 150 - 200 odd. Very diverse group protesting over a number of issues including ASW pensions, CRI, Welsh Language Act, Abolish the Monarchy, against Rhodri Morgan's (lack of a) position on the war in Iraq. A bit like in the film with Marlon Brando in, when someone asks him what he's rebelling against and he mutters "well wadyagot?"

Any links to any decent coverage of the demo? I was there but have yet to find any


----------



## joffle (Mar 2, 2006)

it seemed like more than 200 hundred to me! I was trying to get to the station as the parade started up North Road just by the castle and i had God knows how many people legging it towards me! I kept my English mouth tightly shut


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I don't, no, but unfortunately Udo and his Wespect lot were there en masse. Couldn't get a clear head-shot on Lizzie for all the fecking SWP placards in the way



Obviously we were thinking along a similar line - I wanted to hurl my placard at the military parade - but the ASW Pensions banner was in the way and some woman waving a sign to do with the Royal guard's use of bearskin's for their hats.

I wanted some sort of full frontal charge/peasant's revolt kicking over the barricades when the royal parasite arrived - but no such luck.

In terms of media coverage, apart from seeing Forward Wales AM, Marek hanging around with the Queen along with 99% of the Plaid AMs, the ITV was reasonably fair with a good quote from a CRI campaign member bellowing. . . "I'm in a state of rage about all the money wasted on this royal rigamarole which could be used for hospitals, pensions and eliminating poverty" or something like that.

The BBC was disgraceful and made no mention that their was a protest, and spoke about how the queen was greeted by jubilant crowds waving - oddly the only pictures of these crowds they showed were school children who had been forced to attend. I think if you took the schoolkids out of the equation their was probably a lot more anti-monarchist demonstrators than pro-monarchy demonstrators.

On a completely different note, I gave an absolutely rubbish interview to the Dragon's Eye programme that I hope they don't use.


----------



## nwnm (Mar 2, 2006)

found the bbc news link on the net it was orrible. Do you have a link for the  ITV story - can't find it on their site. Western Mail vomit enducing, nothing in the Morning Star, yesterdays echo shite - news blackout or wot?


----------



## colacho (Mar 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, I'm just back from a good BOOOOOoooooo at Mrs Windsor, and some bloke with a bad hair do who was stood next to her, Rod's Organ or something they told me
> 
> Whatcha doing in Bogota mate? Living or passing through? We'll be there later in the year, didn't expect to find a (Welsh!) urbanite there



Thanks for that!!! Hope the old biddy got the message and decides not to come back. As for Alvaro Uribe's Model Republic, I'm living here guv, so when you're coming over give me a bell... When's later in the year anyway?


----------



## Ben Bore (Mar 2, 2006)

My voice's is still ffwcd from all the yelling and booing.  Gutted the media decided to ignore the protestors, who as stated previously outnumbered the monarch-spotters.

Huw Edwards is a complete embarassment - his father (Hywel Teifi Edwards) must feel sick, but gave a brilliant speech outside the Museum at the end of the Parade in the afternoon.

It's unlikely that St David's Day will be a holiday next year, but why not take the day off anyway and join the Parade, the bigger the better!

*When I was walking from museum to queen street, there were loads of squadies walking back fom some other BritFest event held by the council/assembly, and there were 3 of them walking past Barfly, one was being restrained by the other two as he was yelling threats and getting a bit worked up  by these three lads who's car had broken down.  I missed what it was about but made my day seeing the squadies making tits of themselves in public.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 2, 2006)

UKIP got a lot of publicity and coverage, considering that their presence seemed to be one man and his dog.


----------



## Brockway (Mar 2, 2006)

Udo Erasmus said:
			
		

> UKIP got a lot of publicity and coverage, considering that their presence seemed to be one man and his dog.



...and lots of balloons. Thought it was funny (and apt) that they formed their own weird little island.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 2, 2006)

How many of you lot were there , about half a dozen it seems, did you talk to each other?

Piss up/Brewery


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Mar 2, 2006)

Heard from my parents that Leanne Wood did a good interview (not sure whether BBC or ITV) just prior to Mrs Windsor's arrival.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How many of you lot were there , about half a dozen it seems


Your source for this is what exactly?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 2, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Your source for this is what exactly?



I've just gone thro the thread it looks more like 8 or 9


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I've just gone thro the thread it looks more like 8 or 9



I was there and I talked to myself, so does that count? And I didn't get pissed, no 

Anyway, you're assuming that I would *want* to talk to some of the rest of this shower of "malcontents", as Brockway so elegantly put it


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I've just gone thro the thread it looks more like 8 or 9


Can you show me the post/s that say or imply that the attendance was 8 or 9?


----------



## nwnm (Mar 3, 2006)

Well actually its about 6 - #13, #15, #24, #28, #30, #33.

Some of us have made more than one comment though, so its hardly surprising that there might be a guess of 8 or 9. They are also NOT talking about the entire attendance of the demo....

Hope you find that satisfactory Jannerboy


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Mar 3, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Well actually its about 6 - #13, #15, #24, #28, #30, #33.
> 
> Some of us have made more than one comment though, so its hardly surprising that there might be a guess of 8 or 9. They are also NOT talking about the entire attendance of the demo....
> 
> Hope you find that satisfactory Jannerboy



That's a good urban turnout. I was just wondering why all the people didn't get it together?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 3, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Can you show me the post/s that say or imply that the attendance was 8 or 9?



What difference does it make? It's not like RB is the Alastair Campbell of the Wales forum, is it?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Mar 3, 2006)

dearie deaire this made me laugh


----------



## nwnm (Mar 9, 2006)

*Socialist Worker first paper to actually cover protests*

A very small report in socialist worker appears at the bottom of the page in this link - http://www.socialistworker.co.uk/article.php?article_id=8436


----------



## nwnm (Mar 12, 2006)

omg - just found this report in The Royalist of all places 

http://www.theroyalist.net/content/view/440/1#read-comments/

She doesn't look amused does she?


----------



## Karac (Mar 12, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> http://www.theroyalist.net/content/view/440/1#read-comments/


Some of the comments to that article are surreal.
Some sad fuckers think that the protesters were booing Charles and Camilla!-to show their disapproval of their marriage!-comedy gold!


----------



## nwnm (Mar 13, 2006)

classic innit? You couldn't make it up


----------



## Ben Bore (Mar 13, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Some sad fuckers think that the protesters were booing Charles and Camilla!-to show their disapproval of their marriage!-comedy gold!



For god sakes, what's wrong with these nutters


----------

